# CPU Overheating



## Undawned (Feb 22, 2010)

This isn't overclock related as my system runs all the default clocks, but I didn't see a area for CPU-Related questions.

This is my CPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103471

This is my Mobo http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131292

Thermal Paste Used http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007

Computer Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138 (5x 120MM Fans)

Temperatures are being monitored with HWMonitor from CPUID:

My system has been suffering from random freezing issues, so I began monitoring the temperatures of my system, my CPU-Temp is always 48c/55c when Idle/doing small tasks. During gaming my CPU will eventually reach 60c does not go higher than that, after playing for not a long amount of time at all, we're talking maybe 20/30 minutes. I've rearranged my case fans all I can to try to get more cooling, but all I can do is keep it from getting to 60c (59c) I can't get it down to what is considered normal temperature.

I use the stock heatsink that came with my CPU, I heard that it should be more than good to use with a standard setup (no overclocking) but it just doesn't seem to be cutting it. I bought a heatsink when I first got my setup right off the bat here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106125 But it ended up blocking my ram slots due to the heatsinks on the ram themselves, so I ended up just slapping the default on.

My question is really if anyone has the same mobo as me and could help me out picking a heatsink as, it's really hard to tell what will fit and what won't, you can look at the specs and get the dimensions but sometimes they clear the ramslots sometimes they don't, you really can't tell solely based off the max width.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Something like this will work, you can rotate the cooler on the cpu it and put the fan on either side. > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065

But the stock cooler should keep it a little cooler then you're seeing have you tried redoing the thermal paste?> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## Undawned (Feb 22, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Something like this will work, you can rotate the cooler on the cpu it and put the fan on either side. > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065
> 
> But the stock cooler should keep it a little cooler then you're seeing have you tried redoing the thermal paste?> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


I went ahead and re-applied the thermal paste than gamed for a bit, reached a max temp of 49c, with an average of about 47c. Thankfully no longer getting 55/60c, thought I was going to have to install a fire extinguisher next to my pc.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear you have it fixed


----------

